# Did you ever ACCIDENTALLY do drugs?



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm not talking about intentionally... I mean accidentally when you did not know you ingested them. Once upon a time I had 2 different roommates. I myself didn't ever do drugs. I just wasn't interested. Lots of people I knew did though. Once I came home to an empty house starving. I went in the fridge and gulped down tea and pigged out on brownies. Then I went outside to catch some sun. Suddenly I began to notice how very beautiful the concrete was and how it has amazing beautiful sparkly bits in it. I didn't want to leave the concrete because I thought it was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. Then I began to realize I was lost and was never going to be able to find my way back home...never. I began to panic. How was I ever to return home when I couldn't remember where it was......
Then my roommate came home. I said " Thank God you're here! I am lost and can't find my way home.."
She said " What are you talking about goofy ? You're sitting on the front porch!"
Then she went in and I heard her yell " OMG!! Did you eat all those brownies & drink all that mushroom tea?!!OMG!!"

Needless to say much later I gave her a talking to about not labeling something like that & just leaving it in the fridge.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm sorry, but that's hilarious!

Nope, never accidentally did drugs. Always on purpose.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

No, but I did take a slug of pure ephedrine sulfate at the office once for a really bad cold (comparison: Nyquil is 2% pseudoephendrine sulfate).  I assumed it was going to really help my cold.  What it did was send me on a "trip".  The surface of my desk became very soft and I thought my hands were sinking down into it.  My chair was turning around slowly.  When I put my hands on my typewriter keys (can you tell how long ago this was?),  my fingers sank into the keys.   I guess I looked pretty weird, because finally someone came by and asked me if I was ok.  I wasn't sure if I was ok, dead or floating somewhere in space.  The company nurse put me to bed in the infirmary until I came down.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

@Phil- yeah I can laugh NOW 

jujube- That must have been awful AT WORK especially


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

My kid had "Untold Stories of the ER" on one night. There was this woman brought in, babbling incoherently, anxious but seemingly rather happy. Her daughter was very concerned and had brought her in. They hooked her up to a few monitors and oxygen and drew blood. The doctor pulled the daughter over with the toxicology report...very high cannabis levels. The daughter insisted that was impossible. So they went over to talk to Mom...still laughing and talking to herself. They asked her what she had done for the afternoon. She had lunch, a turkey sandwich, a cup of tea, oh and those cookies from the shelf. They were hard to reach but they were very good...Note to daughter, when you make space yummies keep them away from Mom.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 8, 2016)

I can honestly say that not only have I never accidently or non-accidently taken drugs, I have never seen an illegal drug, or known anyone who has taken any.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> My kid had "Untold Stories of the ER" on one night. There was this woman brought in, babbling incoherently, anxious but seemingly rather happy. Her daughter was very concerned and had brought her in. They hooked her up to a few monitors and oxygen and drew blood. The doctor pulled the daughter over with the toxicology report...very high cannabis levels. The daughter insisted that was impossible. So they went over to talk to Mom...still laughing and talking to herself. They asked her what she had done for the afternoon. She had lunch, a turkey sandwich, a cup of tea, oh and those cookies from the shelf. They were hard to reach but they were very good...Note to daughter, when you make space yummies keep them away from Mom.


wow. Some people are careless with their stuff


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Hash brownies by accident. Whew, that was strong stuff. Lolol. Made a new friend.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hash brownies by accident. Whew, that was strong stuff. Lolol. Made a new friend.


Maybe that was what was in those brownies I ate. I dunno?


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 8, 2016)

One time I was having dental work done and the dentist prescribed Percodan.  Had no idea what it was for, so I filled the prescription and started taking it.   The first pill was just before going to work one day.  Let's just say I might have been fired if I had finished that Rx.  That stuff was really strong, for me.  Maybe you have to build up a tolerance.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> One time I was having dental work done and the dentist prescribed Percodan.  Had no idea what it was for, so I filled the prescription and started taking it.   The first pill was just before going to work one day.  Let's just say I might have been fired if I had finished that Rx.  That stuff was really strong, for me.  Maybe you have to build up a tolerance.


I really can't take things like that much. 2 benedryll will totally knock me out. BUT when I was having my gall bladder removed I discovered morphine has no effect on me whatsoever except to increase my pain. They said that was unusual, but happens sometimes


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hash brownies by accident. Whew, that was strong stuff. Lolol. Made a new friend.



Lol@ new friend. The brownie? Hahha


Always on purpose.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> One time I was having dental work done and the dentist prescribed Percodan.  Had no idea what it was for, so I filled the prescription and started taking it.   The first pill was just before going to work one day.  Let's just say I might have been fired if I had finished that Rx.  That stuff was really strong, for me.  Maybe you have to build up a tolerance.



Percodan, oh man.....sends me to the moon.  The doctor gave me a prescription after surgery once and I was flying!  I'm not sure it does anything for the pain but you don't particularly care if you're in pain or not.

Another doozy is Versed, the stuff they give you before they put you under for surgery.  It relaxes you immensely. You're on Cloud 9.  I got it before two surgeries; I loved the nurses, I loved the anesthesiologist, I loved the surgeon.  I probably would have loved my mother-in-law if she had shown up at that moment.  I thought the operating room was decorated beautifully....all that...white...    The gurney was like a Temperpedic mattress.  All was well with the world.  YAY!!!  I WAS GOING TO HAVE SURGERY!!!  WHAT FUN!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

I want versed!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I want versed!




No Versed for you!

*Meds Nazi*


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Philly, you need versed!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, you need versed!



I wouldn't say no ... 

But then, I'm easy. Easy like a Sunday morning. LOL!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

I smoked a cigarette laced with hashish that I didn't know about many years ago.  That was some wild party!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Lots of accidental druggies here ... interesting ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Let's have an accidental party.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Let's have an accidental party.



Ooh, yeah - great idea!

Okay, everyone, it's a party! Over here we have some brownies that are - oops ... well, on the shelf over there we have some cookies that are, er ....

Hm, okay ... the big bowl of candy, with all sorts of things mixed in ... and that bag of "flour" - gee ...


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't mean to do it, they made me do it!  Now look what you've done, Phil!  I just spilled soup on myself, and a brownie just fell into my mouth!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh, these accidents - so terrible! - so ... um ... so ...

What was I saying?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Have a drink Cookie, you'll forget all about it, whatever it was.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Drank up all me rum, maties, shiver me timbers, har harrr.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

*Phil falls face down on the floor and laughs hilariously*

Was Captain Kangaroo a REAL captain?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2016)

Help yourselves


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Ahhh!  Wonderful.  Gotta lie down now and enter into deeply blissful out of body experience!  Are you experienced?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Phil, get a grip, man, you are losing yer cuulll.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Definitely experienced.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Phil, get a grip, man, you are losing yer cuulll.



I'm not sure I ever HAD a cuulll ...

*gets worried and paranoid, starts disrobing, looking for his cuulll*


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

OK, that does it, to the freezer for some heavenly hash (ice cream).


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Ice cream!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, ice cream -  desperate people do desperate things!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

These are desperate times!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Desperate times, yes, and they are a changin'    I'm off to the couch again for a much needed rest.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzCookie.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 8, 2016)

May I join the party with my glass of wine!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Tortie welcome to the party!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Want some cookies or brownies with your wine, Tortie?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

On two different hospital visits Nubain and Xanax...out go the lights. Maybe I'm just sensitive to some stuff but the most embarrassing was an herbal Valerian. It was suggested to be useful for stress. I literally almost fell asleep as I was bagging my groceries. Lucky hubby was stronger then, he almost had to carry me back to the truck.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

MMMMmmmmmm......Publix Black Jack Cherry ice cream - that's MY crack!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

Nope.  Only on purpose.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Nope, never accidentally did drugs. Always on purpose.





Ameriscot said:


> Nope.  Only on purpose.



Same here.  :yes:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Same here.  :yes:



Ah - another purposeful member!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 8, 2016)

jujube said:


> Percodan, oh man.....sends me to the moon.  The  doctor gave me a prescription after surgery once and I was flying!  I'm  not sure it does anything for the pain but you don't particularly care  if you're in pain or not.
> 
> Another doozy is Versed, the stuff they give you before they put you  under for surgery.  It relaxes you immensely. You're on Cloud 9.  I got  it before two surgeries; I loved the nurses, I loved the  anesthesiologist, I loved the surgeon.  I probably would have loved my  mother-in-law if she had shown up at that moment.  I thought the  operating room was decorated beautifully....all that...white...    The  gurney was like a Temperpedic mattress.  All was well with the world.   YAY!!!  I WAS GOING TO HAVE SURGERY!!!  WHAT FUN!!!!




I love the Versed, I schedule _un-necessary_ surgeries just to get that stuff....and Demerol too!

But, in regards to the question 





> Did you ever ACCIDENTALLY do drugs?



...the answer would be, uh...yeah man, but I didn't inhale...uh, twice!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Un-necessary surgery ... LOL! That's brilliant!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

For one summer of high school, likely through fall, I keep having these laughing fits, I'm not sure what it was, but, It  must have been those cigarette the kids passed around, the ones without filters on them. Come to think of it not only did they not have filters, but, they were shaped kind of funny too.  :dunno:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Versed is calling me! Meet you all at the hospital! We can each break something, what are friends for? I get to hurt Philly.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Versed is calling me! Meet you all at the hospital! We can each break something, what are friends for? *I get to hurt Philly*.



Yay!

I mean, "Oh, how terrible!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> For one summer of high school, likely through fall, I keep having these laughing fits, I'm not sure what it was, but, It  must have been those cigarette the kids passed around, the ones without filters on them. Come to think of it not only did they not have filters, but, they were shaped kind of funny too.  :dunno:



Nowadays the big thing, at least in my neighborhood, are blunts - when they roll them up in those nasty cigar shells. It's so popular, the shells are right next to the cash register at the convenience store, and they're constantly restocking them.

Me, I think it ruins a sweet smoke - I'll stick with pipes and EZ-Widers.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

I will share my cat pipe with you Philly. Once BCBud is completely legal, we will smuggle you over the border and fry your brain.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I will share my cat pipe with you Philly. Once BCBud is completely legal, we will smuggle you over the border and fry your brain.




Sounds like a plan.

I'll bring my Buddha bong, just for variety. :banana:


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Nowadays the big thing, at least in my neighborhood, are blunts - when they roll them up in those nasty cigar shells. It's so popular, the shells are right next to the cash register at the convenience store, and they're constantly restocking them.
> 
> Me, I think it ruins a sweet smoke - I'll stick with pipes and EZ-Widers.



What did we know, we weren't even legal yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

I have always been illegal! Definitely amoral, boom! Versed made me say that. Lolol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> What did we know, we weren't even legal yet.




Neither was I when I first started, but I knew what I liked. 

Back in our school we had two groups - the Roll 'Em Rats and the Bong Boys. I was an honorary member of both clubs, but preferred the latter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I have always been illegal! Definitely amoral, boom! Versed made me say that. Lolol




I've found it works great on Mao ...


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Neither was I when I first started, but I knew what I liked.
> 
> Back in our school we had two groups - the Roll 'Em Rats and the Bong Boys. I was an honorary member of both clubs, but preferred the latter.



I wasn't rolling anything, I wasn't that special,  if it wasn't already prepped, I wouldn't have known what to do with it.  I know after that summer/fall, that was enough for me, so, I never learned much more, it was fun for a minute.  I think it did permanent brain damage, because even when I didn't smoke, I found I could just focus and get the same affect, now can get that effect mostly when I least expect it and for sure don't want it.  :turnaround:     :laugh:


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2016)

At a party in my late teens - early 20s, somebody slipped some kind of stimulant into my drink.  I'm extremely sensitive to stimulants and ended up in the ER and damn near died.  Not one of my best memories -- an absolutely terrifying experience. 

I didn't hang with those people anymore.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Neither was I when I first started, but I knew what I liked.
> 
> Back in our school we had two groups - the Roll 'Em Rats and *the Bong Boys*. I was an honorary member of both clubs, but preferred the latter.



Do not say the word "bong" in Las Vegas.  How do I know?  Several years ago, I got kicked out of two stores for saying it.  

Long story made longer:  In Las Vegas for a wedding.  Bride is jonesing for clove cigarettes; being the good aunts that we are, my sister and I take off to get her a pack of clove cigarettes.  If the bride ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy, y'know?

Walk into a tobacco store.  HUGE display of bongs.  

Me: "Wow, have you ever seen so many bongs in one place?"  
Clerk: "Ma'am, you can't say that."
Me:  "Say what?"
Clerk: "What you just said."
Me: "Bong?"
Clerk:  "Ma'am, I'm asking you to not say that.  If you say it again, I'll have to ask you to leave."
Sister: "Why can't we say that?"
Clerk: "YOU CAN'T SAY IT!"
Sister:  "Sure I can. Bong, bong, bong."
Clerk: "Ladies, you will have to leave the store or I will call the police."

We leave the store, walk further down the street and go into a convenience store.
Sister to the clerk:  "We just had the weirdest experience.  We got kicked out of the tobacco store for saying 'bong'". 
Clerk:  "Ma'am, please don't say that in my store."
Sister:  "Oh, for the love of pete, what's wrong with saying 'bong'?"
Clerk: "Ma'am if you say that again, I'll have to ask you to leave the store."
Sister:  "Why can't we say...the..._word_...?"

So, it is explained to us (mind you, without saying _the word_) that if we enter a store and mention the unmentionable, we are implying that the store is selling drug paraphernalia and that.is.illegal in Las Vegas.  Now if I had gone in the store and said "have you ever seen so many _water pipes _ or _hookahs_ or _narghilas_ in one place?" that would have been just nifty fine......because _everybody_ knows that water pipes or hookahs or narghilas would NEVER be used for illegal purposes whereas bongs are used only for the evil weed.  

Man, the things you learn when you ask the right questions.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 9, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I smoked a cigarette laced with hashish that I didn't know about many years ago.  That was some wild party!



Tried pot in my early years, didn't really enjoy the high.....but hashish was different. Worked better with my psyche is all I can say.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> At a party in my late teens - early 20s, somebody slipped some kind of stimulant into my drink.  I'm extremely sensitive to stimulants and ended up in the ER and damn near died.  Not one of my best memories -- an absolutely terrifying experience.
> 
> I didn't hang with those people anymore.



That's awful


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 9, 2016)

lol strange



jujube said:


> Do not say the word "bong" in Las Vegas.  How do I know?  Several years ago, I got kicked out of two stores for saying it.
> 
> Long story made longer:  In Las Vegas for a wedding.  Bride is jonesing for clove cigarettes; being the good aunts that we are, my sister and I take off to get her a pack of clove cigarettes.  If the bride ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy, y'know?
> 
> ...


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I can honestly say that not only have I never accidently or non-accidently taken drugs, I have never seen an illegal drug, or known anyone who has taken any.



Oh, I could too, but not with such a straight face - lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2016)

Bluechese50 said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that not only have I never accidently or  non-accidently taken drugs, I have never seen an illegal drug, or known  anyone who has taken any.





There.

Now you can longer truthfully say you've never seen an illegal drug.

You're welcome.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 9, 2016)

Phil,lmao


----------



## Cookie (Feb 9, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> I can honestly say that not only have I never accidently or non-accidently taken drugs, I have never seen an illegal drug, or known anyone who has taken any.



In these parts, that is not something we would be proud of.  My 93 year old friend on the west coast imbibes and it seems to keep her young at heart.


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2016)

I know a lot of people.  I have no way of knowing whether they have taken, intentionally or unintentionally, illegal drugs; I don't usually ask them when they are introduced to me, "Excuse me, but before I get to know you, have you ever, intentionally or unintentionally, taken any illegal drugs?"   Mindreading isn't one of my many talents.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2016)

You bet Cookie, la belle Mary and I have been friends since I was seventeen, working out well so far!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2016)

Soon, so soon, I can legally get the good stuff everywhere, much cheaper!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Soon, so soon, I can legally get the good stuff everywhere, much cheaper!




Not always much cheaper once legalization sets in. 

In Colorado the average price of an ounce is now $250, a 1/4 is $75 and an 1/8 is $40, plus sales taxes (all told, 21%) - not sure how that compares to your area.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2016)

Won't be long here before we can buy our goodies from a storefront. We already have 'shops', if one knows where to go and only just a phone call away.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2016)

Yep, bong shops everywhere! Perhaps I need a new pipe!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 17, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Not always much cheaper once legalization sets in.
> 
> In Colorado the average price of an ounce is now $250, a 1/4 is $75 and an 1/8 is $40, plus sales taxes (all told, 21%) - not sure how that compares to your area.



A sales tax on pot is something I never thought I would see anywhere.

OK, I'm NOT old.  I've just lived a long time, and come a long way, since some days ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> A sales tax on pot is something I never thought I would see anywhere.
> 
> OK, I'm NOT old.  I've just lived a long time, and come a long way, since some days ...



I know what you're saying. I used to get a shoebox full of the good stuff for $50.

No tax. That would have had us all rolling on the floor with laughter.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2016)

Warning: TMI

"Smoking" gives me terrible gas.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you for sharing Pinky


But you folks are getting ripped off. Go down to our local bus stop. Maybe fifteen cash money and you're good for a month or so...really decent...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2016)

Hadn't had hash in years. Recently, one of my paras gifted me with some lovely blonde stuff. Whoaaaaa. I wonder with the impending legalisation of weed, where on tne illegal spectrum will hash/kif sit?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Warning: TMI
> 
> "Smoking" gives me terrible gas.



You're supposed to exhale once in a while.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Thank you for sharing Pinky
> 
> But you folks are getting ripped off. Go down to our local bus stop. Maybe fifteen cash money and you're good for a month or so...really decent...



A month? A MONTH?!?

$15 would get maybe 1 gram - enough to put on your little finger and inhale. 

Where in the world do you live, girl - Mayberry RFD?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hadn't had hash in years. Recently, one of my paras gifted me with some lovely blonde stuff. Whoaaaaa. I wonder with the impending legalisation of weed, where on tne illegal spectrum will hash/kif sit?



Technically they're both Cannabis Sativa, the difference, of course, being weed is dried bud while hash is the resin. Of course, if they put THC content into the legislation then we're in trouble.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you for the info, oh great pot guru. Lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you for the info, oh great pot guru. Lol.



*ffffffffftt*

*in high voice*

You're welcome, oh knowledge seeker!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You're supposed to exhale once in a while.



I was told it was BC gold. Good thing I was sleeping solo.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Thank you for sharing Pinky
> View attachment 28656
> 
> But you folks are getting ripped off. Go down to our local bus stop. Maybe fifteen cash money and you're good for a month or so...really decent...



Hell, I never pay.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I was told it was BC gold. Good thing I was sleeping solo.



I've heard that about BC bud.

I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2016)

I may have been given a mickey or whatever you call them as once I could not remember a thing about the night before and ended up in someone's house who I didn't know at all.  It was scarey but I got dressed and snuck out the door before he woke up.  I was superembarassed!


----------

